# imi call/sexing



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

so i have 2 new imis that are 6 months old...anyways there both active and sometimes i see them together and sometimes there on opposite sides of the tank...ive yet to hear one call and ive playd mp3 calls never the cage with no results? when will an imi male call shouldnt it be by now?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Not necessarily, but mine called at about 5-6 mo, with both lines.
both started breeding at around 8-9mo. 
whats bodys look like?


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

one looks to be male and one looks female...ones longer and the other is fatter...they have been in and out of the flim containers but just no calling at all


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Patience works sometimes.
Sounds like they are nearly there.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

so i was able to snap a few photos but they are really bad so im not sure if there much help but i figured what the heck why not...here they are
frog #1


















frog #1 and #2 the second one is to the left #1 is on the flim canister

















and there tank


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

easy way to post Photobucket pics is to clik once on link that is last under photo from photo bucket, then just paste in your reply.
Try that...


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

there we go now the pics work


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, first off.... nice job on the tank it looks great !!!!
#1 looks female, cant see #2 well enough to say.
Everything looks promising, Patience should work.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

i really like the second pictures!! and your tank


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i thought imis liked film canisters pointed down at an angle ?


----------



## porkchop (Aug 29, 2005)

good point denfrogs, alot do. My Nabors line did.
but my Sens line recently laid in horizontal cannister.


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

ya i think down or horizontal has better luck than up, just something to try


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

ill mix it up alittle and put 2 vertical(ive read for vertical both so water is at bottem or totaly upside down which way for these guys) well frog #1 is the smaller and longer one...the 2nd one is fatter and a lil stubbyer.. but idk...ones sleeping in the top black flim container right now


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

anyone....


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

i would say 45degree angle facing down or horizontal. i would only put them up to hold water if they are looking for a place to deposit tads.


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

ok thanks well as of tonight...still no calling yet they are sharing the same flim canister at a 45 angle with water in it...i think its there sleeping place tho


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

when my intermedius laid the first time they laid the eggs in the brom axil that the male sleeps in. 

how old are they ?


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

around 6 months so i know they might still have a few months before i really know


----------



## denfrogs (Dec 10, 2007)

hahaha my imis are about 5 1/2 to 6 months too and they are starting to interact together alot more . but no calling that iv seen either


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

they seem to be sleeping together at night now but still no calling


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

My imi's laid in an unfolding large leaf for me. While the leaf was uncurling, they crawled down in there and laid three eggs... I can only imagine how surprised they were when the leaf fully opened up and their eggs were exposed to the light!  All three tads are doing well. It was very cool to watch them develop right in the front of the tank. 

Back to the question - Mine lay in horizontal, or downward angled film canisters.

Jeff


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

so i changed the flim canisters around and but one at basicaly every angle ones down at a 45*, one is vertical, ones up at a 45* and ones horizonal...and they seem to want to go into everyone but there 2 they sleep in ones the vert and the other is the 45* up...now i just need some calling and eggs... :lol:


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

YES I HEARD CALLING THIS MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
now its just time for some eggs... :lol:


----------



## stuckonfrogs (Oct 27, 2006)

YEAY! Good luck!
Keep doing what you have been doing...Seems to have done the trick...


----------



## marinfire1 (Dec 14, 2007)

yup ive been letting them do there own thing and it seems to work


----------

